# lucky dumb sob



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

if this is not fake this is one lucky man.

wth was he thinking he would see in that big dark hole anyway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oF3V8oqFUE0


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That was completely the guns fault.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The guns fault, yes...........But how dumb can one be looking down a bore knowing full well there is live ammo in the chamber. Man o man, this guy was lucky


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

You mean if a gun misfires your not supposed to look down the barrel I thought that was procedure lol jk what an idiot


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

He was/is a crummy shot and left a target standing..........


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I believe I would get rid of that gun....I don't know what he was trying to achieve by looking down the barrel.. Not Smart


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

kanaka said:


> He was/is a crummy shot and left a target standing..........


 
Like...


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm hoping it's staged, since I know I always wear an orange vest when I go shoot targets mere feet away with a shotgun without safety glasses. Forget ricochets and especially forget them pesky flying targets... BUT, after carefully reviewing the tape, I believe we are dealing with a real moron here though the pattern of the hole through the hat is questionable IMHO... Your thoughts...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

We been discussing it on The Firing Line... Some feel it is a fake and a couple folks explain what makes it a fake...

I am on the fence... If faked it was a stunt that could go terribly wrong if there was anything explosive in the gun...

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=464288

Brent


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Stupid people should learn how to handle guns. Looking down a barrel is not safe especially in this situation. Just stupid.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> The guns fault, yes...........But how dumb can one be looking down a bore knowing full well there is live ammo in the chamber. Man o man, this guy was lucky


I hope you know I said that sarcastically. 

Just think this guy gets to have a drivers license and vote. Scary...


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

What an idiot. I can't believe that guy is shooting without hearing protection. He's gonna go deaf if he's not careful.

Haha.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

The really scary thing is, *he missed the first time*, from almost point blank range, with a shotgun. Safer to break into his house than mine, I can tell you.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

fake .

where's the last hull he ejected ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks fake to me. Something about the way his hat flew off didn't look right.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

FAKE!!! shooting a pump and it misfires TWICE and no hull ejected or jams


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

whats really funny is you "gun people" saying you'd get rid of the gun.




seems like an ammo problem to me.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh My God. That guy better watch what he does the rest of his life. He spent every lucky break he had for his entire life.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> fake .
> 
> where's the last hull he ejected ?





> FAKE!!! shooting a pump and it misfires TWICE and no hull ejected or jams


Why would the last hull eject? It wouldn't unless it is one of a very few shotguns designed to unlock and eject on its own (Winchester 1300 is one). Most pump shotguns only unlock with the rearward movement of the gun acting against the your arm holding onto the forearm. In other words, with out the shooter holding onto the forearm under recoil the bolt will remain locked and the shell will not eject.

This dumb ass likely put a 20 ga or 16ga shell into a 12ga shotgun which is why it didn't fire initially and didn't eject. The extractor of a 12ga bolt would have a problem grabbing the rim of a smaller ga shell. Which would also explain the hang fire he experienced.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

FAKE!!!

Shooting targets at 10', wearing a vest, immediately looking down the barrel? All on video?

Reminds me of this...

Who unhooks the safety chains, has the hitch fall out of the receiver, AND leaves the rear straps on all in the same launch. I mean, you've been pulling the boat for 20 miles, but NOW the hitch falls out of the receiver? AND, you forgot to hook up the chains? AND you left the straps on at the back end of the boat?

Funny, but FAKE!!!






Jim


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

kenny senter said:


> whats really funny is you "gun people" saying you'd get rid of the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i counted a grand total of 1 person that said that


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

jim t said:


> FAKE!!!
> 
> Shooting targets at 10', wearing a vest, immediately looking down the barrel? All on video?
> 
> ...


im distraught............ calling Bill Dance fake is like saying there isnt a Santa Clause......lol


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> It wouldn't unless it is one of a very few shotguns designed to unlock and eject on its own (Winchester 1300 is one).


All pump shotguns I know of UNLOCK the action when the trigger is pulled... The guy obviously cycles the action after each FTF...

Brent


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Fake...


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

gotta be fake...

at least hes no tex grebner


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> All pump shotguns I know of UNLOCK the action when the trigger is pulled...


They will if the gun isn't being fired. However, under recoil the gun will remain locked until your arm has applied forward pressure to the forearm in a direction opposite the recoil. This is how most, but not all, pump shotguns work. you can test this with out shooting by applying strong rearward pressure to the forearm to simulate the recoil of the shell against the bolt and dry firing the gun. Most pump guns will remain locked. Shoot an 870 sometime with out holding on to the forearm and see that it does not eject the shell.

Watch this video of an 870 slug gun. It remains locked until after the shot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=yL96iAc9I2Y



> The guy obviously cycles the action after each FTF...


Yes he does which leads me to believe that,* if the video is real*, he likely stuffed the gun with a sub gauge shell which may cause a light primer strike and a hang fire.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> They will if the gun isn't being fired. However, under recoil the gun will remain locked until your arm has applied forward pressure to the forearm in a direction opposite the recoil. This is how most, but not all, pump shotguns work. you can test this with out shooting by applying strong rearward pressure to the forearm to simulate the recoil of the shell against the bolt and dry firing the gun. Most pump guns will remain locked. Shoot an 870 sometime with out holding on to the forearm and see that it does not eject the shell.
> 
> Watch this video of an 870 slug gun. It remains locked until after the shot.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=yL96iAc9I2Y
> ...


I'm a little confused as to what you are trying to say...............pulling the trigger unlocks every pump shotgun I have ever seen. Of course the video link shotgun stays locked until the shot (trigger pull)
Recoil or lack of has nothing to do with the cycle of a PUMP shotgun (with the possible exception of Winchesters rotary bolt design which slightly uses recoil to partially unlock the lugs), now auto is a different story.
The 870 will release without touching the forearm after pulling the trigger, it won't eject because you have to manually cycle it after pulling the trigger, loaded or not.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

You need to understand that I am not talking about the manual cycling of a pump shotgun. I am talking about the action staying locked up until *after* the gun is fired. The comment was made that the hull did not eject on the last shot. That's because pulling the trigger DOES NOT unlock the action on most shotguns. 



> pulling the trigger unlocks every pump shotgun I have ever seen.


No it doesn't. The forward movement of the forearm, opposite the recoil, unlocks the action bar lock which then allows the bolt to release itself from its locking surface.



> Of course the video link shotgun stays locked until the shot (trigger pull)


No, it stays locked until *after the shot*. It remains completely locked up during the process of firing the gun all the way from the trigger pull until the recoil pulse stops. At this point the gun will unlock because the forearm will bounce forward to unlock the bolt and allow you to cycle the action. If the trigger pull unlocked the bolt then the pump shotgun would cycle itself to the rear and eject the spent shell. A 1300 and an Ithaca 37 do unlock when the hammer falls, before it strikes the firing pin, and will cycle to the rear with no help from the person shooting the gun when it is fired.



> Recoil or lack of has nothing to do with the cycle of a PUMP shotgun


I never said it did. I'm not talking about the manual cycling of the gun.



> The 870 will release without touching the forearm after pulling the trigger,


Yes it will when there is no shell being fired to apply pressure to the bolt. Grab the forearm and pull tightly to the rear to simulate recoil and pull the trigger on an 870. It WILL NOT UNLOCK. You have to release pressure from the bolt (forward movement of the forearm) before it does.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So for you gun guys... is this plausable? Pull the trigger and say 8 seconds later it goes off?

Has anybody ever heard of such a thing?

It seems all to perfect on film.



Jim

I once had a buddy set off a roman candle type of thing he was holding. He lit it, was holding it as 5 of the 6 went off in order... He looked puzzled, and yes lowered it, then held the front end in front of his face. Fortunately it did NOT go off. YES he had been drinking. We all still laugh at him 15 years later.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> So for you gun guys... is this plausable? Pull the trigger and say 8 seconds later it goes off?


Yes, it is definitely possible and does, in fact, happen.

Stuff a 12ga gun with a 16 shell and pull the trigger. If you get a primer strike just light enough and hard enough you could get a hang fire. Stuff a 12ga with a 20ga shell and the 20 will usually slide down the barrel and nothing would happen when you pulled the trigger. Cycle the gun to load another shell cause you thought you didn't load it right and then you have a 20ga shell sitting in front of a 12ga shell inside the barrel. This would mean a kaboom and likely serious injury or death.

This is why I said he might have stuffed the gun with a sub gauge shell. Because on two cycles of the gun no shell ejected but it did eventually fire. If he stuffed a 12ga gun with a 16ga shell (very easy to do) the extractor would not have been able to grab the rim of the shell to eject it but the rim would be just big enough to keep it from sliding down into the barrel like a 20ga shell would and could have produced a light primer strike and a subsequent hang fire.




> I once had a buddy set off a roman candle type of thing he was holding. He lit it, was holding it as 5 of the 6 went off in order... He looked puzzled, and yes lowered it, then held the front end in front of his face. Fortunately it did NOT go off. YES he had been drinking. We all still laugh at him 15 years later.


Those roman candles are dangerous. I was holding one in my hand one time to fire it. Two went off correctly and then all the rest went off at the same time and blew the roman candle to pieces a fraction of an inch above my hand. Never held onto another one after that.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a hang fire. Though not as dramatically long as the one shown in this thread.


hang fire is at 38 seconds.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I gave enuff time for someone to beat me to it but no takers...

Here is how I see it as a fake and it is undeniable... 
The angle of the hat bill when the gun "goes off" would lead to a very ragged oblong hole... not a perfect coin size round hole...

The injury he would have received, at minimum, are missing... The powder charge (still hot embers at this distance) would not have exactly fit thru the same hole... What was redirected in his direction would have caused surface burns at least to his forehead if not is eyes too. 

May not have been severe wounds but I bet he would have dropped the gun and paid a heck of a lot more attention to self administered first aid than he did...

Brent


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who had the uncontrollable urge to want to beat him with that gun?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> I'm hoping it's staged, since I know I always wear an orange vest when I go shoot targets mere feet away with a shotgun without safety glasses. Forget ricochets and especially forget them pesky flying targets... BUT, after carefully reviewing the tape, I believe we are dealing with a real moron here though the pattern of the hole through the hat is questionable IMHO... Your thoughts...


*Wading. I had a guy at Styx come over and bitch me out a bit for shooting slugs until I showed him I was shooting 8 shot and the one big hole in the cardboard was from the wad. I still am not 100% on reality of this but he's a dumbass if it's real. Hang fire.*


----------



## williameb (May 31, 2010)

Wow. I hope that was not for real.


----------

